# House of the Dragon: Mega-Leak vor dem Finale



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *House of the Dragon: Mega-Leak vor dem Finale*

					Zwei Tage vor der offiziellen Premiere der finalen Episode von House of the Dragons kursiert die Folge als illegaler Download im Netz. Woher der Leak stammt, ist noch unklar.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *House of the Dragon: Mega-Leak vor dem Finale*


----------



## TripleStar (23. Oktober 2022)

Tatsache. Die Folge ist tatsächlich online. Naja, die Serie war so langweilig, schlecht gecastet und belanglos, dass ich mir die Folge nicht einmal für Geld anschauen würde.


----------

